# December Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our November winner, *kfayard* has chosen a great theme for December:

"Holiday Cheer"
A Golden Season

Our Goldens share our cheerfulness and cause and create cheerful moments all year round. Whether your Golden is happy to sit and watch the fireplace or the life of your holiday party, from a cheerful mad dash into a snow bank to spreading joy with a doggy hug we want to see them all, so show us your Golden's enjoying the holiday season! 

As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but you are welcome to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Monday 22 December.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats *kfayard*! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone's Golden's *Holiday Cheer*!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Share your Golden's "Holiday Cheer"-

Looking forward to seeing a lot of entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your Goldens with their Holiday Cheer".


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Oatmeal and her first ever Santa picture!

**just read the official rules and want to say that this picture was taken by a professional photographer (she did a great job!!) so I'm guessing this picture is ineligible? I own the rights to it. Either way, still wanted to share!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Cookie's mom*, thank you for submitting the fantastic picture of Oatmeal, love it!

Let's see your Golden(s) *"Holiday Cheer"*


----------



## Neeko13

Great catagory...I cant win, but wanted to post...Neeko was not a happy camper last year, his Molson was under the weather, and couldnt visit...lol.....just thought I'd share.....







:::


----------



## Alaska7133

This was last year's holiday photo. I have no idea why all 3 are leaning over! I didn't notice when I took the photo anything odd.


----------



## TheZ's

Gracie spreading a little holiday cheer recently.


----------



## Megora




----------



## Rkaymay

Zelda: "I am so far above this, peasant."  She's less than impressed with Christmas.


----------



## GoldenMum

I promise to be a good boy Santa!


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely photos, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Katduf

Bear and Stormy are on the good list


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great photos everyone of your Golden(s) showing their "Holiday Cheer!"

Hope to see lots more!


----------



## SimTek

From the past.. Sam Dog (Samantha's) first Christmas. Tuckered out after all the playing...


----------



## Aleksandrina

Theo's first Christmas with us. So far, he hasn't brought the tree down...


----------



## Katduf

Aleksandrina said:


> Theo's first Christmas with us. So far, he hasn't brought the tree down...



....so far!!!


----------



## jm2319

Rugby's first Christmas!


----------



## valita

*Pure love*

Happy holidays everybody


----------



## tippykayak

Here's our entry. Comet and Jax say Merry Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, keep them coming!


----------



## Claudia M

Nothing better than tired puppies around Christmas!


----------



## tbear

Kaia's first Christmas!


----------



## bemyangell

Merry Christmas from Hannah and Gunner. It's our 2nd Christmas!


----------



## Cookie's Mom

I love the serious/regal pose Gunner and Hannah are doing in the third photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The entries keep getting better and better, they're all really fantastic. 

Keep them coming all!


----------



## kwhit

This has always been one of my favorite Christmas pictures. It was Chance's first Christmas with us, (9 years ago), and my daughter was_ soooo happy _having him with us. Chance was not thrilled with the hat and was probably wondering, "What have I gotten myself into with these crazy people that want to dress me up!?!"  So I guess this is more my daughter's holiday cheer photo and Chance going along with it because, well...that's how sweet Chance is. :smooch:


----------



## MaureenM

Finley opening her "Secret Santa" present from the forum last year.


----------



## bemyangell

Hannah looks like she is up to something. Lol


----------



## swishywagga

Such beautiful photos!


----------



## Jenagro

A quiet moment - 1st Christmas for Hazel


----------



## ArchersMom

Archer loving Christmas time last year. I wish our other dog hadn't eaten those antlers since this was taken!


----------



## Katduf

ArchersMom said:


> Archer loving Christmas time last year. I wish our other dog hadn't eaten those antlers since this was taken!



This is so gorgeous! His face looks so naughty and mischievous, I want to come and play with him NOW!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, this is such a fun theme this month.

Hope to see more entries, theme is "Holiday Cheer".


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie helping decorate the tree. Sorry it's so blurry. Josie moves fast, so I had to be quick.


----------



## GoldenSkies

*Merry Christmas from Winchester!*

:wavey:*Happy Holidays!*
*Here is our entry:*








*And here's some extras: *


----------



## MercyMom

*Mercy in front of Christmas tree*

Here is a picture of Mercy in front of the Christmas tree last year


----------



## GoldenSkies

Wow that's beautiful!


----------



## Eclipse

I got Penny an early Christmas present, but when I went to grab the camera she was more interested in something outside than playing with her toy.


----------



## OutWest

*Bella says "hi"*

With her new favorite stuffy in mouth... 

The reddish gold blur behind her is her wagging tail...


----------



## Duke2014

Happy Holidays! (Duke 11 weeks)


----------



## ArchersMom

Katduf said:


> This is so gorgeous! His face looks so naughty and mischievous, I want to come and play with him NOW!!!


Thank you! But looks can be deceiving  he's a very sweet boy. The innocent looking one is the naughtiest. This ones just for fun.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These are all such GREAT entries, it's _*really*_ going to hard picking just one when it comes to voting time. 

Just a reminder all- the theme is *"Holiday Cheer"*, you have until the *22nd* to submit an entry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have you submitted your entry yet?
Show us your Golden's Holiday Cheer!




1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner, *kfayard* has chosen a great theme for December:
> 
> "Holiday Cheer"
> A Golden Season
> 
> Our Goldens share our cheerfulness and cause and create cheerful moments all year round. Whether your Golden is happy to sit and watch the fireplace or the life of your holiday party, from a cheerful mad dash into a snow bank to spreading joy with a doggy hug we want to see them all, so show us your Golden's enjoying the holiday season!
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but you are welcome to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Monday 22 December.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah bringing gifts to his friends!


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos everyone! Thanks for sharing your Holiday Cheer


----------



## KayBee

Riley recently met Santa. (Hope this works!)


----------



## swishywagga

Adorable photos of your gorgeous goldens!


----------



## wjane

my 3 girls - Christmas past.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful pictures all, keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up!


----------



## Rainheart

This is one of my favorite pictures of Beamer. I will have to take some pictures of both the boys when I get home from school next weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone!

You have until *Monday, December 22nd* to submit an entry!




1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner, *kfayard* has chosen a great theme for December:
> 
> "Holiday Cheer"
> A Golden Season
> 
> Our Goldens share our cheerfulness and cause and create cheerful moments all year round. Whether your Golden is happy to sit and watch the fireplace or the life of your holiday party, from a cheerful mad dash into a snow bank to spreading joy with a doggy hug we want to see them all, so show us your Golden's enjoying the holiday season!
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but you are welcome to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Monday 22 December.*


----------



## ChasingChase

Chase wishing everyone a Merry Christmas


----------



## Capt Jack

Merry Christmas from he Curles family!
This is an older pic but we don't do our Christmas pics until after Christmas. May God Bless each of you.


----------



## Chritty

Millie is asking Santa to keep all of the GRF safe over the holidays.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures everyone!

Deadline to submit an entry in the Photo Contest is* Monday, December 22.*

There's lots of time to enter the contest, hope to see more submissions.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Holiday Cheer, hmmm... well, let's see, there is ALWAYS one Scrooge among those of us celebrating the holidays. Let me nominate, for this years Mr. Scooge, AKA Grumpy Golden, my very own Yogi, who was not happy when I put elf ears on him. He was going to let me know the entire time I had them on him and I laughed so hard taking this shot I could barely click to take it!


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby enjoying the first snow of the season!


----------



## maggiesmommy

From our Christmas card photo shoot...complete with her Elf on the Shelf.


----------



## coaraujo

I love seeing all the holiday photos. Golden's wear the holidays well 

Here is my entry:








Just for fun - my boys enjoying the holiday season


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos of your festive goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The entries just keep getting better and better, love it, they're all really GREAT!

One more week to submit an entry all, the last day is *Monday, December 22nd!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's still time to submit an entry in the December Photo Contest-

*Last day to enter a photo is Monday, December 22nd.*

The Theme for this month's contest is _*Holiday Cheer!*_


----------



## Neeko13

tippykayak said:


> Here's our entry. Comet and Jax say Merry Christmas!


I love this pic!!!!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla and Lily's first Christmas pictures together.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Not really an entry but a favorite one of Liam that I enjoy this time of year.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn loves Christmas, and he especially loves Santa. Here's the proof!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for all the GREAT entries everyone!

*Last day to submit a photo is Monday, December 22nd. *


----------



## ChasingChase

Rob's GRs said:


> Not really an entry but a favorite one of Liam that I enjoy this time of year.



That picture is so funny! Liam is looking up at it like what the heck is that thing doing there? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swishywagga

Such wonderful photos, this has to be my favourite month for entries so far!


----------



## ktkins7

No snow yet this year, but here's a pic from last winter.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, thank you to all you have submitted a photo for the December Photo Contest.

There's still time to submit a picture, *Monday December 23rd is the last day* to enter the Contest. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner, *kfayard* has chosen a great theme for December:
> 
> "Holiday Cheer"
> A Golden Season
> 
> Our Goldens share our cheerfulness and cause and create cheerful moments all year round. Whether your Golden is happy to sit and watch the fireplace or the life of your holiday party, from a cheerful mad dash into a snow bank to spreading joy with a doggy hug we want to see them all, so show us your Golden's enjoying the holiday season!
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter but you are welcome to share. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Monday 22 December.


----------



## goldhaven

Phoebe, Dalia, Alli, Lola, Stella, Scarlet and I would like to wish each and every one of you and your fur babies a safe, healthy, and happy holiday season.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldhaven*

Goldhaven

What a beautiful bunch you have. I just love your picture!
A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

goldhaven said:


> Phoebe, Dalia, Alli, Lola, Stella, Scarlet and I would like to wish each and every one of you and your fur babies a safe, healthy, and happy holiday season.



Great picture, love your Golden family!
Merry Christmas to you and your family, enjoy the Holidays.

I was wondering how the stuffed bears and other critters you have on your fireplace hearth are still there. My two would have carried several if not all of them off to their special hiding places..........


----------



## Pammie

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I was wondering how the stuffed bears and other critters you have on your fireplace hearth are still there. My two would have carried several if not all of them off to their special hiding places..........


^^^^ I must echo what Carolina Mom said! How is it even possible those stuffed critters are all there and still arranged? And I see you have a young'un in your crew. Truly a Christmas miracle!
And even though it goes with out saying I must say it.... your pups are beauties!!


----------



## OurMonsterMaya

6 month birthday today!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Rookie checking his list with Santa*

Pictures from Christmas past.


----------



## goldhaven

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great picture, love your Golden family!
> Merry Christmas to you and your family, enjoy the Holidays.
> 
> I was wondering how the stuffed bears and other critters you have on your fireplace hearth are still there. My two would have carried several if not all of them off to their special hiding places..........



When I became a grandmother, all my breakables went up and I started collecting the musical stuffed Christmas toys to keep at kid height. With many dogs here, I knew that I would have to do something to keep the dogs out of that area. I also don't want them eating the ornaments, lights and tinsel off the tree. I don't need any extra vet bills around this time of year. 

If you look behind the Christmas tree, there is a small wooden fence. It is about 4" tall. When I am not posing them in front of the tree, that fence is stretched across in front of the tree and fireplace. The dogs are trained not to go past the fence. It doesn't always work but they are really pretty good about not touching the grand kids toys. It also helps that they have about 3 times as many toys of their own to play with.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Fantastic pictures all*, it's really going to be hard choosing only one when it comes time to vote.

*Today * (Sunday, 12/21) and* tomorrow* (Monday, 12/22) are the *last two days* to submit a picture for the photo contest.

Don't miss out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## swishywagga

Agree it's going to be difficult to choose who to vote for. Such great photos!


----------



## Ivyacres

All the pictures are great! Here's one of Honey helping me wrap. This ended up being our 2011 x-mas card.


----------



## elly

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Fantastic pictures all*, it's really going to be hard choosing only one when it comes time to vote.
> 
> *Today * (Sunday, 12/22) and* tomorrow* (Monday, 12/23) are the *last two days* to submit a picture for the photo contest.
> 
> Don't miss out!


The 22nd is Monday and the 23rd is Tuesday? It is on this side of the world anyway!  :wavey:


----------



## golfgal

*Murphy Christmas Photo Shoot*

A lovely boy posing for a seasonal photo....NOT. Why would i lie down nicely on that bench? Much more fun to let my personality shine through and entertain the photographer and camera guy. I recommend photo shoots for 15 minutes of insanity and laughter though. 

One of last Christmas just for fun. Tried posting photos but kept on getting error message. Will try and edit after.


----------



## mylissyk

Merry Christmas from Cheyenne, Robbie and Lilah


----------



## Jingers mom

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Maggies mom

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day to submit your entry. Share your cheer here!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

elly said:


> The 22nd is Monday and the 23rd is Tuesday? It is on this side of the world anyway!  :wavey:



*Oooooops*, thanks for catching that Miss Elly! 

Not the first time I've gotten dates mixed up, looks like it's not going to be the last either.............


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Mostly entering to join in on the fun because there are way to many amazing photos already. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!
Here's Thor looking unimpressed at the whole Christmas photo idea.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo and my daughter from last Christmas. We call this his long suffering look. hahaha


----------



## watergirl

Merry Christmas everyone!
(not sure if this is a valid entry with a non-Golden taking up half of the photo?)


----------



## Duke2014

"Let me tell you about Santa"


----------



## 1stGold13

watergirl said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> (not sure if this is a valid entry with a non-Golden taking up half of the photo?)


Half? Lol
Great photo, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## 1stGold13

Last moments to submit your entry. Join in the cheer


----------

